
How to Love Your Enemies: The Behavioral Science of DIY Depolarization - headalgorithm
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/how-to-love-your-enemies/
======
headalgorithm
From the article:

When we stop thinking of ourselves as advocates for a position, and more as
truth-seekers, happy to accept appropriate uncertainty, we become less likely
to think of those with different views as “enemies.”

